# Summer lighting project



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Got too hot to fish and the crappie packed up and left so decided to get started on my summer project. Had these six huge reflector dome lights that have been passed around between friends and family and eventually down to me. Everybody wanted them but nobody could ever figure what to do with them. My wife eventually saved them from going to the scrap yard and I've been storing them for several years. After doing a little research I found out they originally came out of the dumpster at Target!! Now the red color makes sense to me. I think they hung in the garden dept. I made the top hangar and all the posts are 12' 6"x6" which I could handle way better 5 years ago. Still got another weekend in running the wire and hooking them up. Maybe the crappie will be back by then!


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

That looks like an awesome place!


----------



## captaindye251 (Oct 12, 2014)

It would seem I'm in the wrong business...


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

Very nice. Had a boss & friend that enjoyed crappie fishing. He caught big slabs on Escambia. I have tried, but never caught one.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Need some lights hanging off the dock or some of them submersible green lights brother!!!!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Place looks great!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

you did Good ! Looks fine.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

All lights hooked up and working except the one at the dock. Ran out of time - trenched and put down over 400' of 10-3 wire and got 5 of the six hooked up and working. Whew! What a workout!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

nice touch & thanks for sharing report & pics of your progress!


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

:thumbsup::notworthy:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

That's a really fine layout you have there and I love those old lights. Collectors items being used....good stuff~


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking nice up there Try'n !


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

Dam bud what a awesome place!!!!! love everything about it the house on stilts,lights,the dock and the water.Need to put out some lights in the water and feeders the fish will come!!!! 

Awesome place you got:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

